# Torn New Owner



## wysiwyg183 (Mar 17, 2012)

Greetings,

My husband and I just returned from a Westgate Resort in Gatlinburg, TN; the resort and area were absolutely beautiful.  Caught up in 'vacation bliss' we were talked into purchasing a foreclosed 1-bedroom cabin for about $6500.  The sales people supposedly worked out a deal where they took the money we paid to stay there ($204) and $300 (paid with debit card), and setup a 2-month payment plan ($265/month) to pay off the down payment.  Beginning in June our monthly payment would be $115/month for 10 years, we were looking to pay it off within a year.  

We have been to a lot of presentations and managed to walk away however these sales reps were very skilled at persuading you to purchase. They really got me with the 12-week getaways and the cruise. We are really thinking about canceling the transaction since we are still within the 10-day grace period. If we send all the materials back do we stand a chance of getting our $300 back or do we have to write it off as a lost. 

They also put us down for the odd years so our maintenance fees only have to be paid during those years (allegedly).  One thing that was a little awkward is after we agreed to the odd years, they tried to get us to switch to even years, why I don't know.

Also, being new to timeshare ownership was the amount we purchased at $6500 a bad price or a deal?  My family and I travel about 3-4 times a year.

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 17, 2012)

That is a horrible deal vs what you can get resale. You can even buy a cheap or free timeshare on ebay to trade into their through exchange companies. Rescind per the instructions in your documents you got asap.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 17, 2012)

Your contract should have a rescission notice in bold print, probably right above the signature block...Rescind now and think about this 

$115/month for 10 years plus your maintenance fees  plus the down payment is a lot of money

If after looking at this closely and considering alternatives you still think what they offered is a good deal...go back to see your salesman, they will still have something to sell you ...On the other hand you may find it more cost effective to buy on the secondary market...or perhaps not buy at all


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 17, 2012)

As stated above IF you are in the rescind period allowed DO IT!  

Thats not to say that ownership of timeshare isn't a positive - this "deal" just isn't one compared to what you can easily obtain by a low to no cost resale for the same or even better property. 

You aren't making a mistake by buying a timeshare. You are using the wrong choices if you buy from a Developer such as Westgate as they have way too much overhead cost in their price and you are financing something that you should buy for cash only.  Remember the true cost are the annual fees - purchase price basically means nothing except to get you into the system.

Good luck & please be an owner & enjoy. But maybe not with your current deal if you can still get out.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, do follow the excellent advice in the posts above. Rescind now while you still have the option.  Once the rescission period passes, you lose that option.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Heal thy self.......do not remain "torn"*

Rescind now and get that "ouch" out of your life.  You would probably have a hard time giving that thing away, even if it were paid off.  Don't delay.....time's a wasting.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 17, 2012)

Here are the completed auctions from eBay. As was pointed out these were completed auctions for rentals- including like 4th of July week and other prime times. You can rent them for under $100/nite, so why buy?

Rescind!

Jim


----------



## jhac007 (Mar 17, 2012)

wysiwyg183 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> They also put us down for the odd years so our maintenance fees only have to be paid during those years (allegedly).  One thing that was a little awkward is after we agreed to the odd years, they tried to get us to switch to even years, why I don't know.



Just want to chine in that you are being given great advice above.  In fact, I could give you a 2BR/3Ba unit as evidence that you should rescind.  As for the reason they tried to get you to switch from odd to even.........the first thing that comes to my mind is.....this is an even year, you would have to pay the MF now as opposed to 2013.  Just another way for them to squeeze every dime they can while they have you in their claws!

Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 17, 2012)

*Rescinda-Sinda-Sinda.*

Get out of it while you can. 

Nothing that the timeshare companies sell at full freight is worth the money -- every year, odd years, even years, triennials, points, weeks, lock-offs, fixed weeks, floating weeks, _mox nix_. 

Buy timeshares resale -- or get'm _el freebo_. 

Save thousands of dollars on _exactly_ the same thing, or the equivalent, or something even better. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 17, 2012)

Rescind     now


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 17, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Here are the completed auctions from eBay. Not asking prices, what they actually brought. As you can see, those that sold, went for about $600 and most got no bids.
> 
> Rescind!
> 
> Jim



Fyi, these are rental prices, not sale prices. One can rent for at or less than maintenance fees.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 17, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Fyi, these are rental prices, not sale prices. One can rent for at or less than maintenance fees.



Oh darn. Right you are. I spaced right over that. I will go back and eliminate my link and hope you do the same. Wouldn't want to mislead anyone.

I'd still rescind any Wastegate purchase.

Jim


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd still rescind any Wastegate developer purchase


----------



## siesta (Mar 17, 2012)

Rescind, dont walk .. Run!


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 17, 2012)

RESCIND!  

If you still want a timeshare, check out ebay:  lots of absolutely free ones  (I've got one I'll give you).


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope the original poster plans to do what everyone has advised.


----------



## zeld (Mar 18, 2012)

*Really???*

I think I would question whether the original post was serious.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 18, 2012)

zeld said:


> I think I would question whether the original post was serious.



Why would suggest they weren't?


----------



## wysiwyg183 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Very Serious...*



zeld said:


> I think I would question whether the original post was serious.



Yes, I am very serious. I posted b/c I was seeking advise.  

I appreciate everyone's advice and plan on returning their materials along with a cancellation letter tomorrow.

Thank you for helping me make a decision and your suggestions were great as well.

Sheila


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 19, 2012)

wysiwyg183 said:


> Yes, I am very serious. I posted b/c I was seeking advise.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's advice and plan on returning their materials along with a cancellation letter tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Great choice - I'm so glad you heeded the very advice you asked for. 

We all love timeshares here but we do try to see that newbies get true value & not get taken by overpriced Developer "deals" that aren't. 

If you want to own many here will help buy / get a free week that will do everything your overpriced purchase would have but at a far greater value. 

Good luck & enjoy!


----------



## wysiwyg183 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks John I appreciate all the feedback and suggestions. I will be checking this board on a regular basis.


----------



## funtime (Mar 23, 2012)

Send your recission letter certified return receipt requested and also fax a copy today  and keep the fax receipt attached to a copy of the letter.  And - welcome to timesharing - join TUG for 15 and you can get a wealth of information including reviews of resorts.  Funtime


----------



## theo (Mar 24, 2012)

*Splitting hairs; more input...*



funtime said:


> Send your recission letter certified return receipt requested and also fax a copy today  and keep the fax receipt attached to a copy of the letter.



I strongly disagree on sending a fax before mailing the cancellation (...or at any other time in the process, for that matter).

1. A "fax" is legally meaningless in this particular matter. The cancellation instructions provided (as required by law), while perhaps in small print, will (i.e., *must*) precisely specify the means and address for cancellation. It is a virtual certainty that the word fax is *not* mentioned *anywhere* in those instructions. Why would you want to unnecessarily give them a "heads up" on your cancellation plans, anyhow?   

2. The truly important part of certified mail is the USPS-provided date stamp on the receipt which is issued to you at the USPS counter upon mailing.  The green "return receipt" card may be personally reassuring to you, but it is not legally relevant or necessary and it doesn't matter if you never get it back signed. The primary point and purpose of the certified mail exercise is simply to be able to prove, if later challenged, that *the cancellation was mailed within the rescission period identified by the state law in which the purchase contract was executed*. Period, amen.

I'd further recommend taking the extra step of acquiring the certified mail materials in advance and then including the long USPS certified mail number right on your cancellation letter, before mailing same. That way, you have a copy of the letter you sent, with the certified mail number thereon along with the date stamped USPS receipt whose number precisely matches the number you indicated on your letter. 
You will thereby eliminate any possibility for a (legally valid) challenge to your cancellation at any later time.

I'd further recommend that you *stay off the phone* with the sales people after submitting your cancellation. Any subsequent phone conversation can be "conveniently misconstrued" and any conversation will be nothing more than sales weasels seeking to salvage their commission by offering you a "better deal" or other desperate, meaningless nonsense. Close the door in writing and *keep* it firmly closed thereafter.


----------



## wysiwyg183 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Refund Received*

Thanks TUG members for you assistance and suggestions with getting out of my contract with Westgate.  My husband and I received our deposit back this week minus $45 for the breakfast that we attended along with our daughter.

Thanks again, I couldn't have done it w/o y'all.


----------



## theo (Apr 5, 2012)

*Yessa!*



wysiwyg183 said:


> Thanks TUG members for you assistance and suggestions with getting out of my contract with Westgate.  My husband and I received our deposit back this week minus $45 for the breakfast that we attended along with our daughter.
> 
> Thanks again, I couldn't have done it w/o y'all.



I gotta say that I just *love* success stories like this one. 
The fact that it's Wastegate SalesWeasels being successfully defeated makes it sweeter still...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 5, 2012)

*Why No One Should Never Feel Guilty Over Snagging Timeshare Tour Freebies.*




wysiwyg183 said:


> My husband and I received our deposit back this week minus $45 for the breakfast that we attended along with our daughter.


It is chintzy of the timeshare company to make you pay for the free breakfast.  So it isn't free any more if you exercise your rescission rights ? 

If you had said _No Thanks_ initially instead of buying & rescinding, would the free breakfast have remained free ? 

If so, then it's super-chintzy of the timeshare company to charge you for it after the fact. 

Shux upon'm. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 5, 2012)

wysiwyg183 said:


> Thanks TUG members for you assistance and suggestions with getting out of my contract with Westgate. My husband and I received our deposit back this week minus $45 for the breakfast that we attended along with our daughter.
> 
> Thanks again, I couldn't have done it w/o y'all.


 
Since they are charging you for the breakfast, perhsaps you should send it back, in whatever form it might be available


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 5, 2012)

wysiwyg183 said:


> Thanks TUG members for you assistance and suggestions with getting out of my contract with Westgate.  My husband and I received our deposit back this week minus $45 for the breakfast that we attended along with our daughter.
> 
> Thanks again, I couldn't have done it w/o y'all.



$45 for that crap they serve? Still, when compared to being stuck as an owner at The Worst Timeshares in the World® you got a great deal. 

At this point just be very thankful you got out and it only cost you $45 (didn't you get a "gift" of more than that for attending?).  A true bargain. Spread the word:  STAY AWAY FROM ANY WESTGATE OWNERSHIP!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 5, 2012)

*My Compliments To The Chef.*




Rent_Share said:


> Since they are charging you for the breakfast, perhsaps you should send it back, in whatever form it might be available


Pop Tarts & Tang & Taster's Choice ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

